# Exporting table with 300,000 records from Access to Excel WITHOUT formatting VBA/Macro



## andriap (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi everyone - 

There is only a ExportWithFormatting action in Access and not "without", which limits the amount of records that is truly exported (65,000 records). I have a table and it's 300,000 records that need to be exported to excel using a Macro. Since the action does not exist, I need to write a VBA code that will Export WITHOUT Formatting. Does anyone have a code for that or have advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sandy666 (Jan 24, 2019)

maybe import table from Access to Excel will be easier?
Data - From Access
or
Data - New Query - From Database - From Microsoft Access Database


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 24, 2019)

Welcome to the Board!

Which version of Access are you using?  
Are you trying to use a Macro to do this?
Note that by default, Access "hides" some of the Actions that you may need.  You need to click on the "Show All Actions" button in the Macro ribbon to see them all.  If you do that, you will see an "ImportExportSpreadsheet" Action option.
When exporting, be sure to choose an Excel format that allows more than 65,534 rows.  The default "Excel Workbook" Type should do the trick.


----------

